# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Dringend opzoek naar Acne model

## miiirjam

Hallo, 

Voor mijn opleiding allround schoonheidsspecialiste ben ik opzoek naar mensen met acne.
Deze opleiding volg ik op het Alfa collge in Groningen.
voor 4 November ben ik opzoek naar iemand die voldoet aan de eisen 5 Pustels en 5 comedonen , Deze eindtoets duur van 6 tot 10uur! Ben of ken jij iemand die hieraan voldoet stuur dan een email naar: [email protected] 

met vriendelijke groet,

Mirjam Woudstra

----------

